
The race to destroy space garbage - lilbunnyfoobar
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-39521406#
======
CarolineW
Some discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14069409](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14069409)

